
Show HN: Interactive collection of artificial life, lambda calculus animations - xorand
https://chemlambda.github.io/collection.html#222
======
xorand
Some numbers: There are 264 posts with animations, a bit more than 1/2 of the
original collection, with the possibility to rerun in js the simulations.

Whenever possible there is a mol file attached to the animation. There are
about 490 mol files. If they are too big to be used without stalling the js
reduction, this is signaled by the message “mol too big” in the post. If there
is no mol which matches, this is signaled as “mol unavailable”.

Of all 264 posts, 36 of them fall in the “mol too big” category, 46 in the
“mol unavailable” and there are 6 posts which don’t have a chemlambda
simulation inside. So this leaves 264-88=176 posts which have matching mol
files to play with.

The original revived collection is here [1], but since 2 weeks the traffic is
too big, or something strange happens [2], I made a copy with smaller images,
to fit the github constraints.

[1]
[http://imar.ro/~mbuliga/collection.html#153](http://imar.ro/~mbuliga/collection.html#153)

[2] [https://chorasimilarity.wordpress.com/2020/01/29/ddos-
attack...](https://chorasimilarity.wordpress.com/2020/01/29/ddos-attack-or-
huge-number-of-hits-from-china/)

